# Inferior intuition



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've had a realisation about how my inferior intuition shows up and I wondered if anyone else shares it.

I've heard intuitive types talk about how they get their intuitions from raw data in the environment without actually noticing the data itself. The only experience the intuition.

Well, I think the reverse is true for me. I've noticed over the past few years observing myself that I tend to do an action/make a decision, and then later it turns out to be exactly what I needed to do to prepare for later down the track, except I never consciously see the later event coming, I just happen to do things that are incredibly helpful for that future me. So it's like, my intuition is telling me "this thing is going to happen" but I don't notice that, all I notice is my extraverted sensation being like "let's do this thing now!"

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Supposidely Ni has the ability to creep up on ESTPs and ESFPs rather badly. My best guess it would be similar to paranoia when your more fearful about stuff.


----------

